
Analysis of Lambda School’s ISA Shows an Estimated Interest Rate of 87% - henning
https://www.classcentral.com/report/are-isas-affordable/
======
chriselles
Is it just me, or does this read like a hit piece on Lambda?

Disclosure: I’ve got two kids who are keen to consider Lambda post high
school.

I don’t see ANY comparative balance.

If a student goes to university, and fails, using government backed student
loans they owe non defaultable debt & accumulating interest.

If a student goes to university, and graduates, using government backed
student loans they owe non defaultable debt & accumulating interest.

If a student goes to Lambda and fails, they owe nothing.

If a student goes to Lambda, passes, and can’t acquire a job paying above X,
they owe nothing.

If a student goes to Lambda, passes, and acquires a job paying above Y, they
owe Z.

I’m sure Lambda and other education providers using ISAS will face justified
criticism, but the ”financialisation” of Higher education has become Stage 3-5
cancer.

At the end of the day, we pay for education to purchase a future salary.

Which education providers offer a money back guarantee?

And far more importantly, which ones don’t?

